# Tenn./KY LBL 2019



## JerrySmith75 (Mar 18, 2019)

1 yr searching and has been a bust so far. Anyone got any tips for the area or in general? I'm checking spots I think to be right but nothing.


----------



## Morel fanatic (Mar 21, 2019)

JerrySmith75 said:


> 1 yr searching and has been a bust so far. Anyone got any tips for the area or in general? I'm checking spots I think to be right but nothing.


I live in middle tn anf today is first day for me this year no luck yet but its time maybe a little early but look were there is dead vegetation and old dead trees and stumps I have always had luck on top of ridges ..good luck let me know if find any ..temps are right and should be up now or within the comeing weeks


----------



## JerrySmith75 (Mar 18, 2019)

Morel fanatic said:


> I live in middle tn anf today is first day for me this year no luck yet but its time maybe a little early but look were there is dead vegetation and old dead trees and stumps I have always had luck on top of ridges ..good luck let me know if find any ..temps are right and should be up now or within the comeing weeks


Thanks would ya recommend low almost swampy woods? I'll be out this weekend and I'll let ya know


----------



## Morel fanatic (Mar 21, 2019)

JerrySmith75 said:


> Thanks would ya recommend low almost swampy woods? I'll be out this weekend and I'll let ya know


You want places that get plenty of rain but not place that holds water so no swappy areas just places that get plenty rain but dont hold the water I have fount like 20 blacks its to early in season for the blonds and grays and if u see may apples then your in a good area but let me know how it goes it is in early season good luck


----------



## JerrySmith75 (Mar 18, 2019)

Morel fanatic said:


> You want places that get plenty of rain but not place that holds water so no swappy areas just places that get plenty rain but dont hold the water I have fount like 20 blacks its to early in season for the blonds and grays and if u see may apples then your in a good area but let me know how it goes it is in early season good luck


Thanks good luck to you on the mission seek soak fry eat as well.


----------



## judymoon (Mar 1, 2017)

JerrySmith75 said:


> 1 yr searching and has been a bust so far. Anyone got any tips for the area or in general? I'm checking spots I think to be right but nothing.


It hasn’t hit north Alabama yet, they start from south move north and about! All about timing! Of course their is always the chance they’ll come to early- “they gonna do what they do”


----------



## Thomas (Mar 29, 2019)

I will be up in Carroll county TN next week and will be searching the woods on the family farm. I may also head up around LBL or Natchez, I'll keep you posted if I find anything.


----------

